# Sonic Mania decompilation project completed and released



## x65943 (Aug 16, 2022)

Very exciting, maybe we will get a vita or wiiu port from this!


----------



## niuus (Aug 16, 2022)

Wow. Promising news for Mania fans and all the ports that will be born out of this.


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 16, 2022)

Vita port...WHEN!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? If they do port it to Vita hope they make it better than the Sonic 1 & 2 ports...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 16, 2022)

Ah hah!
Finally, we can get a PC port of this absolute classic!

...oh wait...


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 16, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ah hah!
> Finally, we can get a PC port of this absolute classic!
> 
> ...oh wait...


On the Epic Game Store!


----------



## WhoIAm (Aug 16, 2022)

A 3DS port would be sick! I find myself carrying mine around a lot more than my Switch these days just because it's so much more portable. I wouldn't mind having an easy way to play the game on Mac, either.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2022)

Well done to those involved, and good luck to them in life on whatever they decide to do other than these projects!

Thanks for all you've done


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2022)

I tried running this on nvidia shield tv since there was an android version. It works well enough, but hope the issues get patched. No dlc at the moment, and a bit of crashing, the FMV are not in color.  I'll be happy to see if they can add online multiplayer mode that the game lacked.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 16, 2022)

Hot damn that's so fucking _cool_. Fan works and mods is absolutely one of the best parts of the Sonic fandom, and Mania being blown wide open will absolutely lead to some fantastic stuff. Can't wait.  

Mania 3DS port when


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Get this on the Vita


----------



## urbanman2004 (Aug 16, 2022)

An SNES, Genesis, or N64 port would be awesome, but I doubt it'll ever happen. Just wishful thinking... A man can dream, right


----------



## chocoboss (Aug 16, 2022)

I think, we are a lot to wait for a vita port now


----------



## Viri (Aug 16, 2022)

Can't wait for an N64 and Dreamcast port!


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 16, 2022)

one thing is for old games being decompiled, but this game is still selling on current consoles, i think the one who gets hurt the most is the dev sadly.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 16, 2022)

pedro702 said:


> one thing is for old games being decompiled, but this game is still selling on current consoles, i think the one who gets hurt the most is the dev sadly.


You do still need the files from the original release to use it. Basically anything that isn't the code itself, they aren't going to include.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 16, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> You do still need the files from the original release to use it. Basically anything that isn't the code itself, they aren't going to include.


we all know what that means lol


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 16, 2022)

pedro702 said:


> we all know what that means lol


Given the game's already _on_ PC natively I don't think it'd make piracy any different or particularly easier. 
I guess for the small handful of people who refuse to game on anything but a Vita.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 16, 2022)

5 years? Haha wow time is sure spinning out of control haha

[screams internally]


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 16, 2022)

oh shit nintendo is not going to look thi....o wait it's sega they don't care


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 16, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> An SNES, Genesis, or N64 port would be awesome, but I doubt it'll ever happen. Just wishful thinking... A man can dream, right


You could make a massive "total conversion" hack of Sonic 3 & Knuckles, but adding Mania's new zones might be difficult and I doubt 4MB will be enough space


----------



## Arolandis (Aug 16, 2022)

Holy cow this is fantastic!

Would be awesome to have a PSP port, Android port, etc. or whatever this is possible to get ported to.
The thing that has me the most excited though is the modding API.

Best Sonic game ever.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 16, 2022)

Arolandis said:


> Holy cow this is fantastic!
> 
> Would be awesome to have a PSP port, Android port, etc. or whatever this is possible to get ported to.
> The thing that has me the most excited though is the modding API.
> ...


DSi port when


----------



## Rednorka (Aug 16, 2022)

well what a pleasant surprise!

maybe someone can finally make a 3DS port that got officially cancelled real
(...depending on how good it runs on the console, since Sonic CD decompilation had few slowdowns even on New models)


----------



## lordelan (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice so this might give us two things:
- native ports on many systems including some Linux based handhelds like the RG351V
- mods (new levels, new characters (Mario lol) and so on)
I'll gladly take both.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Aug 16, 2022)

Fuck Mania, this means that since Sonic Origins' base for Sonic 3 and Knuckles is the Mania version of the engine, a little further work can be done and we can have the Retro engine version of S3&K! A.I.R is great, and in almost every way superior, but having this kind of caps off the original trilogy for completeness' sake.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2022)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> Fuck Mania, this means that since Sonic Origins' base for Sonic 3 and Knuckles is the Mania version of the engine, a little further work can be done and we can have the Retro engine version of S3&K! A.I.R is great, and in almost every way superior, but having this kind of caps off the original trilogy for completeness' sake.


Rubberduckycooly probably knows something more about the workload involved, I also would've thought that the Origins RSDKv5 engine is about the same but extended upon.
But it might be that the Origins version of 3 has a ton more objects that needs decompiling, as well as its new physics engine called "Path Tracer".


One thing I'd like to know about this Mania decompilation is if it supports dynamic aspect ratio like the Android versions.
Sonic Mania I'm pretty sure is exclusively 16:9 and all game content is designed around it, such as the Flying Battery Zone Act 2 boss fight.
It would be an issue for porting the game to non-16:9 devices like the 3DS or Anbernic handhelds.

Aside from that, I wonder if someone will try something super ambitious like putting Sonic 1, 2, CD, and Mania all into a single game? That would be amazing, like an "Origins Plus Mania Plus", but probably won't happen.


----------



## Wavy (Aug 16, 2022)

Holy cow. I recall RDC saying that they weren't gonna decompile Sonic Mania but damn, guess I was wrong.

I'll now wait silently for a 3DS port.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 16, 2022)

Wow, Now thats cool


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 16, 2022)

x65943 said:


> Very exciting, maybe we will get a vita or wiiu port from this!


Man a Wii U port would be amazing.


----------



## raxadian (Aug 16, 2022)

This is totally awesome.


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 16, 2022)

Kudos to RDC for all their hard work. Not all heroes wear capes.


----------



## ZeroFX (Aug 16, 2022)

That's a nice feat, congrats to the man behind it.


----------



## PhyChris (Aug 16, 2022)

I liked mania but it made Sonic  and _Robotnik_ seem tiny.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 16, 2022)

Vita Port is already out to grab


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 16, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Vita Port is already out to grab


https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...ta-port-by-sonicmastr500.617402/#post-9911863


----------



## Blake5100 (Aug 16, 2022)

Sega Saturn port when? You know you want it...


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 16, 2022)

Blake5100 said:


> Sega Saturn port when? You know you want it...


Redhotsonic reference

When i get the balls to work on C... ill try to port the games to PSP


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 16, 2022)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> Fuck Mania, this means that since Sonic Origins' base for Sonic 3 and Knuckles is the Mania version of the engine, a little further work can be done and we can have the Retro engine version of S3&K! A.I.R is great, and in almost every way superior, but having this kind of caps off the original trilogy for completeness' sake.


Don't count on it. Directly from the Github:


Q: Will there be a decompilation for Sonic Origins/Sonic 3?

A: No. This is the last decompilation from us. This project took about 1.5 years to do, and doing Sonic 3 would take equally as long, if not longer, as Sonic 3 is not only larger in scope, but Origins' hybrid codebase makes it harder to read. We would also like to expand our horizons beyond sonic going forward, and we don't wish to spend forever just playing catchup with Sega's official releases.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 16, 2022)

So we'll see this ported to the Sega Genesis, right? Right guys..?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Don't count on it. Directly from the Github:
> 
> 
> Q: Will there be a decompilation for Sonic Origins/Sonic 3?
> ...


That sounds like quitter's talk if I ever heard it.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 16, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That sounds like quitter's talk if I ever heard it.


I mean it's the same guy that ported the mobile decomps of 1, 2, and CD, and now they've done Mania.  Maybe I'm alone here, but I'm OK with them not doing only 1 of the 5, especially when that 1 has its own fan mod version in AIR that accomplished what these decomps do, that can be ported to other consoles (still waiting on a Wii U port though).


----------



## Ampersound (Aug 16, 2022)

That Vita port was quick!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 16, 2022)

Ampersound said:


> That Vita port was quick!


Maybe even..... sonic speed?


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 16, 2022)

i wonder if this'd run on the wii. even more, i wonder if it'd work in 4:3. it'd be a cool game to try on my crt


----------



## shinwg (Aug 16, 2022)

I don’t understand what that means?


----------



## Reploid (Aug 16, 2022)

shinwg said:


> I don’t understand what that means?


Vita port, so far. More might be coming.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 16, 2022)

supergamer368 said:


> i wonder if this'd run on the wii. even more, i wonder if it'd work in 4:3. it'd be a cool game to try on my crt


I 2nd this. I don't care if the .WAD file takes up the entire 512MB NAND. (Unless it gets converted to .ISO, which is more-likely the case. And hopefully not the stupid NKIT.iso format by default, please!)


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 16, 2022)

shinwg said:


> I don’t understand what that means?





Reploid said:


> Vita port, so far. More might be coming.


Well, that and modding the game to add new stuff is going to be far far easier - basically the same as if the original source code was available. 


Jayro said:


> I 2nd this. I don't care if the .WAD file takes up the entire 512MB NAND. (Unless it gets converted to .ISO, which is more-likely the case. And hopefully not the stupid NKIT.iso format by default, please!)


I'd think if it were to happen it'd be something you load through homebrew channel. That and a forwarder WAD would be nice.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 16, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Well, that and modding the game to add new stuff is going to be far far easier - basically the same as if the original source code was available.
> 
> I'd think if it were to happen it'd be something you load through homebrew channel. That and a forwarder WAD would be nice.


I completely forgot about Homebrew channel, lol. Yes, that would be the best way.


----------



## Firexploit (Aug 16, 2022)

There is already a tutorial for Android users WOOO!! 

Check the comments for the instructions:


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 16, 2022)

shinwg said:


> I don’t understand what that means?


It's been happening frequently over the past few years, great games get decompiled (essentially deconstructed) in a way that can be built back up (typically with yourself still having to provide the original game files) and then ported to many systems that it was never officially released for. The Vita and Wii U in particular have greatly benefitted by getting great games these systems can play but never officially saw.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Aug 16, 2022)

Oh yes. 

*OH YES.*


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 16, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> Vita port...WHEN!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? If they do port it to Vita hope they make it better than the Sonic 1 & 2 ports...


Do I have news for you....


----------



## jesus96 (Aug 16, 2022)

I know the nintendo switch already has it's own version but i hope someone ports this as well so we can use mods without decompiling the whole game

Plus some of them weren't compatible in the end


----------



## simbin (Aug 16, 2022)

32X CD port.. please make dreams come true!


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean it's the same guy that ported the mobile decomps of 1, 2, and CD, and now they've done Mania.  Maybe I'm alone here, but I'm OK with them not doing only 1 of the 5, especially when that 1 has its own fan mod version in AIR that accomplished what these decomps do, that can be ported to other consoles (still waiting on a Wii U port though).


Isn't 3 AIR open source now? I think it might genuinely be the better choice than Origins' Sonic 3, if maybe less cohesive amongst the other Retro Engine versions. 
Retro Engine S3K would likely take the same amount of work as Mania (or more) to decompile, so I can totally see why there's no need for it to happen.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 17, 2022)

simbin said:


> 32X CD port.. please make dreams come true!


I so want this.


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 17, 2022)

Oooh, can't wait for a Sonic Origins reimplementation using this engine


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 17, 2022)

This is awesome, I hope it doesn't take long for someone to port to 3DS and Wii U (I don't think it would work on Old 3DS, but that would be awesome to see) Maybe even for the Dreamcast like the Super Mario 64 port, it would be amazing to see this game running on the latest SEGA console.

Zeebo port when ? :v


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 17, 2022)

fvig2001 said:


> Oooh, can't wait for a Sonic Origins reimplementation using this engine


Ok how come people keep asking for a Sonic Origins Decomp?


----------



## UWUyamilUWU (Aug 17, 2022)

I have the original game with DLC from the epic store, I am interested in playing it compiled because it does not ask me for WIFI unlike playing it natively in epic, the problem is that in the compiled with the same Data.rsdk file from the original epic the DLC does not appear in the compiled version, any solution?

Tengo el juego original con DLC de la epic store,me interesa jugarlo copilado porque no me pide WIFI a diferencia de jugarlo nativo en epic,el problema es que en el copilado con el mismo archivo Data.rsdk de epic original no me aparece el DLC en la versión copilada, alguna solución?


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 17, 2022)

Uh...we don't speak Spanish here


----------



## Maximumbeans (Aug 17, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> Ok how come people keep asking for a Sonic Origins Decomp?


Can't say for definite but I assume it's because that would be a great thing to have decomped and open for modding/tweaking/fixing, since it has the classics all loaded into one place.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Aug 17, 2022)

Oh a native linux port would be nice.

Was hoping we might see Sonic 3 decompiled from Origins but I think the Sonic 3 AIR project already covers it well.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 17, 2022)

UWUyamilUWU said:


> Tengo el juego original con DLC de la epic store,me interesa jugarlo copilado porque no me pide WIFI a diferencia de jugarlo nativo en epic,el problema es que en el copilado con el mismo archivo Data.rsdk de epic original no me aparece el DLC en la versión copilada, alguna solución?


Translation from Google: I have the original game with DLC from the epic store, I am interested in playing it compiled because it does not ask me for WIFI unlike playing it natively in epic, the problem is that in the compiled with the same Data.rsdk file from the original epic the DLC does not appear in the compiled version, any solution?


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 17, 2022)

YYet


Maximumbeans said:


> Can't say for definite but I assume it's because that would be a great thing to have decomped and open for modding/tweaking/fixing, since it has the classics all loaded into one place.


Yet Sonic 1, 2, CD Android and Sonic 3 AIR exist? At that point you're just asking for too much from them, especially when they say they're done decompling games at the moment.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Aug 17, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> YYet
> 
> Yet Sonic 1, 2, CD Android and Sonic 3 AIR exist? At that point you're just asking for too much from them, especially when they say they're done decompling games at the moment.


Yeah, like I say I don't know why people want it done but that's the only reason I can think of. I guess it's because you'd have all the games under one title.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 17, 2022)

UWUyamilUWU said:


> Tengo el juego original con DLC de la epic store,me interesa jugarlo copilado porque no me pide WIFI a diferencia de jugarlo nativo en epic,el problema es que en el copilado con el mismo archivo Data.rsdk de epic original no me aparece el DLC en la versión copilada, alguna solución?


Google translate: 
Creo que la compilación de Github proporcionada desactiva automáticamente el contenido DLC para evitar la piratería. Tendrás que compilarlo tú mismo para usar el DLC.
(Las reglas del sitio GBAtemp son para publicar solo en inglés. ¡Tenlo en cuenta!)



sombrerosonic said:


> Translation from Google: I have the original game with DLC from the epic store, I am interested in playing it compiled because it does not ask me for WIFI unlike playing it natively in epic, the problem is that in the compiled with the same Data.rsdk file from the original epic the DLC does not appear in the compiled version, any solution?


English answer: I believe the provided Github build automatically disables DLC content to prevent piracy. You'll have to compile it yourself to use the DLC.


----------



## sley (Aug 17, 2022)

Manias DLC was pretty lazy, hopefully we get something cool out of this


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 17, 2022)

sley said:


> Manias DLC was pretty lazy, hopefully we get something cool out of this


The DLC added two brand-new characters with unique move sets. I wouldn't call that 'lazy' especially not for the low $5 price point.


----------



## WiFiStackSmash (Aug 18, 2022)

Awesome, can't wait to see handheld ports.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Aug 18, 2022)

So, when developers work on random cool projects but finish none, leaving millions of fanboys hanging, it's all good... but when they tell us exactly which projects they're going to do and then actually finish them all and call it a day, it's bad somehow? Come on, man!


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 18, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> So, when developers work on random cool projects but finish none, leaving millions of fanboys hanging, it's all good... but when they tell us exactly which projects they're going to do and then actually finish them all and call it a day, it's bad somehow? Come on, man!


Developers for hobby projects don't _owe _anyone anything. Absolutely silly as hell to see all the "when's Origins??" begging when just a few days ago we didn't even know Mania was coming.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 18, 2022)

Arolandis said:


> Holy cow this is fantastic!
> 
> Would be awesome to have a PSP port, Android port, etc. or whatever this is possible to get ported to.
> The thing that has me the most excited though is the modding API.
> ...


It's on Vita. That's as close to PSP as possible.

Buy a Vita and you'll have a handheld that plays Vita, PSP, PS1, and etc.


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 18, 2022)

Just curious, but is anyone already working on a port for the Wii U or for a Sega console?


Marc_LFD said:


> It's on Vita. That's as close to PSP as possible.
> 
> Buy a Vita and you'll have a handheld that plays Vita, PSP, PS1, and etc.


I think having a port for the Vita doesn't rule out the possibility of having a port for the PSP as well.

Take Super Mario 64 for example, there is a working port for the 3DS (and a remake for the DS) but still someone made a port for the DSi and that's amazing. ( and it have both PSP and Vita port too )

One of the things that excites me the most in these decompilation projects is to see games being ported to as many platforms as possible ( I still wonder if anyone will port Ocarina of Time to the DS, it would be amazing to see a fully 3D Zelda on the platform )
, like at the time of ''Can it run Doom?'', there's something really cool about seeing games running on consoles that should never be run them, I thought it was amazing to see Street Fighter 2 on Virtual Boy or Open Lara running on Zeebo and these are consoles that many people don't even want to hear about, but still, it's amazing that someone managed to run such a game on such a platform.

There are better ways to play Doom than in a toaster, but it's still pretty nice to see the toaster running Doom.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 18, 2022)

sonic fanbase has been killing it recently
can we get an advance decomp next? i hate that gba screen crunch


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 18, 2022)

sonic frontiers decomp when?????


----------



## HiSaturnV (Aug 18, 2022)

Currently taking a look at the source and trying to get it to compile for 3DS.  Everything about the RSDKv5 decomp is more modular than the v3/v4 decomps, from the backend calls to the Makefiles, so it shouldn't be too difficult getting it to run.  Unfortunately, unlike the v3/v4 decomps, there's no included SDL 1.2 backend, meaning just compiling with the right libraries isn't an option; these calls need to be rewritten.

Don't expect O3DS support, or at least not for a long while.  Unlike v3 (CD), there was no official HW backend for Mania; might try porting over some of the Citro2D code I used for the CD port, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

Pushing commits to this fork, will put up a release once it's eventually (somewhat) stable.


----------



## Oskar.Dandy (Aug 18, 2022)

240p on the Wii through a CRT would look amazing


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 18, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> sonic fanbase has been killing it recently
> can we get an advance decomp next? i hate that gba screen crunch


I feel you on that. Decompiling the Advance trilogy and modding it to expand the screen space from that tiny 240x160 would be amazing.
That mod would be non-trivial though, you have to change a lot of the game logic so that things don't break when actors move on or off screen, or that scenes designed for a fixed screen width or height don't act strangely.
I was always hopeful that SEGA/DIMPS might do something like an Advance trilogy release for DS or 3DS, but it never came to pass.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> sonic fanbase has been killing it recently


that's because sega actually like their fans and who don't have to live in fear of being DMCA'd  like someone else we know


----------



## Wavy (Aug 18, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's because sega actually like their fans and who don't have to live in fear of being DMCA'd  like someone else we know


...even though Nintendo hasn't struck down any decomp projects ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 18, 2022)

Wavy said:


> ...even though Nintendo hasn't struck down any decomp projects ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I don't think they have a case against the actual _code_ or whatever, given it's basically a recreation and not their original code. This is why most decompilation projects don't include game assets, ie. graphics and sound. 
They did try and take down some stuff related to the Mario 64 decomp a couple years back, but it seems like it was likely videos and pre-compiled versions. 

Sonic having a ton of fan projects just because "Nintendo DMCAs things" is a shit excuse though. Sonic has fan projects because it's _Sonic_. This kind of thing is just what Sonic fans _do_. 

Really, all it takes is: just don't brag about your Nintendo fan project before releasing it! Once it's actually _out_, a DMCA won't stop people from spreading it, so it literally doesn't matter if Nintendo takes it down!


----------



## Wavy (Aug 18, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> I don't think they have a case against the actual _code_ or whatever, given it's basically a recreation and not their original code. This is why most decompilation projects don't include game assets, ie. graphics and sound.
> They did try and take down some stuff related to the Mario 64 decomp a couple years back, but it seems like it was likely videos and pre-compiled versions.


Ye, that's my point. I was referring to Nintendo not taking down the decomp projects themselves, not anything that comes from it.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 18, 2022)

pedro702 said:


> one thing is for old games being decompiled, but this game is still selling on current consoles, i think the one who gets hurt the most is the dev sadly.


Sure, they are being hurt...right....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 18, 2022)

Bit of irony in all of this... Wasn't Christian Whitehead just a fan game modder/creator who got hired by Sega to make this? 

Ok technically writing your own engine and decompiling aren't the same but can't help feel a circles been completed here!


----------



## ChiefReginod (Aug 19, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Bit of irony in all of this... Wasn't Christian Whitehead just a fan game modder/creator who got hired by Sega to make this?
> 
> Ok technically writing your own engine and decompiling aren't the same but can't help feel a circles been completed here!


I'm guessing there are already mods for Sonic Mania, too. It's got to be pretty surreal for the guy. Really cool, though.


----------



## satoshi213 (Aug 19, 2022)

good game


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Aug 22, 2022)

How are we supposed to put the DLC in the decompilation?
Not asking for links to illegal warez, sorry.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 22, 2022)

KeeperCP1 said:


> How are we supposed to put the DLC in the decompilation?
> Not asking for links to illegal warez, sorry.



The DLC is baked into the game itself, and uses a flag to determine whether or not you have and should be able to access the DLC content.
The DLC and its access key/flag isn't in the assets RSDK file.

The only way to access the DLC is to build the decompilation from source yourself, and even then there's arguably no legal way to access the DLC as there's no way to prove you have legal access to it based on local user files.

Incidentally, a small amount of the DLC content is accessible without the DLC, this is even true on console versions.
Via the Level Select cheat code (or the in-game devmenu), you can access the 7 Encore Special Stages, and the Pinball mini-game. The Encore stages and two extra playable characters remain inaccessible.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Well i'm looking for playing as mighty and ray


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Save Game I found works. Search for " Sonic Mania Plus Game Save ", then should be the first Link (Banana)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 22, 2022)

Okay, so to get the dlc to work, i need to install stuff on my pc to... what it's called? Compile the thing to make the dlc work? I wonder how many people know how to do this. Maybe a video tutorial can help the inept users, since it has to be this way.


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay, so to get the dlc to work, i need to install stuff on my pc to... what it's called? Compile the thing to make the dlc work? I wonder how many people know how to do this. Maybe a video tutorial can help the inept users, since it has to be this way.


Purchase the PC Version (Steam), get the Data File needed, then find the VPK that has the DLC Enabled, and you are Set


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Aug 23, 2022)

I have the dlc-enabled version on android now, but the game is unplayable because the touch controls mod disables itself like other mods, unlike the no-dlc version in which the touch controls work. (Albeit invisible)


----------



## HollowSuperHylianHedgehog (Aug 26, 2022)

It would be nice to have a Linux port of Sonic Mania so we can play it on Retropie. That way we'll have all the classic sonic games from Sonic The Hedgehog all the way to Sonic Mania on the retro gaming console through Raspberry Pi.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Aug 29, 2022)

HollowSuperHylianHedgehog said:


> It would be nice to have a Linux port of Sonic Mania so we can play it on Retropie. That way we'll have all the classic sonic games from Sonic The Hedgehog all the way to Sonic Mania on the retro gaming console through Raspberry Pi.


It is available in github, however you need to find a data rsdk somewhere else.


----------



## Hopalongtom (Aug 31, 2022)

Is there a step by step instruction for compiling this? I can't make heads nor tails of how its all split up and the seperate split readme's not making any sense to me or telling me where to put anything.

I have Mania on the Epic games store, and I'd be running it on my Steam deck, which would be an arch linux compile.

On my attempts to look online, I've only seen step by step install guides for windows, android and the console ports.

Edit: I found a precompiled flatpack in the discover center, will play around and see if I can get that to run right.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 16, 2022)

Hopalongtom said:


> Is there a step by step instruction for compiling this? I can't make heads nor tails of how its all split up and the seperate split readme's not making any sense to me or telling me where to put anything.
> 
> I have Mania on the Epic games store, and I'd be running it on my Steam deck, which would be an arch linux compile.
> 
> ...


I might be able to help if you're still interested.  The only build I couldn't figure out was android.  I don't really understand even the basics of compiling for android.  I was able to compile sm64 for android though.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 2, 2022)

Anyone running Sonic Mania Plus on Steam Deck?
I tried to get mods running on it, but neither Maniatic Launcher nor the Mania Mod Loader seem to be working, I tried:

Extracting the Mania Mod Loader in the same folder as the SonicMania.exe file (where the rsdk file is too), then putting my mods in the mods folder, launching the Loader, installing it, and then enabling and saving the enabled mods, but booting Sonic Mania Plus doesn't load the mods I used.
Installing Maniatic Launcher (which apparently is the decomp for Linux) and putting the mods folder inside the proper path directory (.var/apps/(Maniatic Launcher folder), but that doesn't seem to be loading the mods neither.
Not sure what I might be doing wrong, but I'm running out of option on how to run mods for Mania on Deck.
I only want to run the R3shaded mod for Sonic Mania, that's all


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 2, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Anyone running Sonic Mania Plus on Steam Deck?
> I tried to get mods running on it, but neither Maniatic Launcher nor the Mania Mod Loader seem to be working, I tried:
> 
> Extracting the Mania Mod Loader in the same folder as the SonicMania.exe file (where the rsdk file is too), then putting my mods in the mods folder, launching the Loader, installing it, and then enabling and saving the enabled mods, but booting Sonic Mania Plus doesn't load the mods I used.
> ...


Here's a vid that could work


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 2, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Here's a vid that could work




I did follow that one too, all the way up to installing the loader and enabling/saving the mods, but running Sonic Mania afterwards seems to do nothing at all, still boots the vanilla game. :/


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 2, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I did follow that one too, all the way up to installing the loader and enabling/saving the mods, but running Sonic Mania afterwards seems to do nothing at all, still boots the vanilla game. :/


Clipped from reddit to help you link if you want 

0. Get the latest version of the mod loader from here: https://mm.reimuhakurei.net/misc/


Extract the mod loader on the same folder as the game like normal.
Extract the mods you want to use on the mods folder.
Launch winecfg and set it up so SonicMania.exe uses the native d3d9 libraries (or else mods won't load).
Launch the mod manager through a terminal (or else it just crashes for some reason).
Install the loader and check the mods you want to use.
Save and start the game.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2022)

I was going to see if I could compile this for iOS, but that still seems to be a work in progress.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 4, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Clipped from reddit to help you link if you want
> 
> 0. Get the latest version of the mod loader from here: https://mm.reimuhakurei.net/misc/
> 
> ...




The d3d9 part is explained so casually yet they don't mention precisely what to do.
I'm feeling that's the culprit of my issue, and I can't seem to figure out how to force the SonicMania.exe to use the d3d9 library (Mania Mod Loader creates a d3d9.dll when you click on the "install" button).

I tried running winecfg but seems like it doesn't exist.
I also attempted some odd stuff through ProtonTricks but doesn't makes the mods run :/

EDIT:
I got my mod to work.
Don't ask me how, I installed almost everything d3d9 listed in ProtonTricks for Sonic Mania.
Also, I think it was mostly the mod itself at fault, maybe mine fucked up at some point and that's why it didn't load. I downloaded a fresh mod (R3shaded) and tried loading it up, and to my surprise that one did work, so that was my queue to redo my custom change.
So with that, it seems to be working properly now. Thankfully lol
Thank you guys for the support!


----------



## raxadian (Dec 4, 2022)

So.... does the Vita port run at any decent speed?


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 4, 2022)

raxadian said:


> So.... does the Vita port run at any decent speed?


Runs great, but has it's moments during Loading at times.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 4, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Runs great, but has it's moments during Loading at times.



Thank you, I will keep playing on my Switch then.


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 4, 2022)

raxadian said:


> Thank you, I will keep playing on my Switch then.


Well, after the first run, Loading times get better. It is worth it.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 4, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Well, after the first run, Loading times get better. It is worth it.



Still is like Sonic Mania Plus was made for the Switch, it runs really well on it, there is no slowdowns, performance issues or overheating (unless you let the charged plugged in too long) I find it the superior version to play the game.  Only reason I play it on PC is mods.


----------

